

List files in the hitlar mode - naughtysriram

was just playing with the shell. it struck to me, just by rearranging the parameters, i was able to remember what they did and in a cool way.<p>enter the hitlar mode.<p>$ ls -hitlar<p>shows all items with inodes, in list view, human readable size, sorted by modification time in reverse,<p>$ ls -Fhitlar<p>shows the same with classification info.
======
naughtysriram
add the hitlar mode alias to your .bashrc.

echo "alias hitlar='ls -Fhitlar'" >> ~/.bashrc

$hitlar

$hitlar filename

